# Happy 7th Birthday Lucky!



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Happy 7th Birthday, Lucky! 
You are one awesome boy ...

You are your Daddy's pride ...
And his joy!

Birthday wishes for a fun filled day
With extra ice cream ... 
Hooray! Hooray!

Your aunties and uncle ...
Well, they love you, too!

You are one sweet, sweet boy ...
Happy 7th Birthday to you!:cheer:

Aunt Marie loves you and wishes you the best birthday ever, Luck. Birthday hugs and kisses :wub: Snowball says ... Woof! Woof!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful poem Marie!

"Happy Birthday" you lucky dog!:wub::wub:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday sweet Lucky! We love you pal!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Lucky! Tell Daddy you get extra ice cream today!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCKY!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lucky. Wr are 7 also. Belle and Petey


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Can you believe he is 7? Despite everything, he is as playful as ever. We played fetch last night, went to bed and this morning I woke up to find his toy next to him in the bed. This morning we had pancakes, which he loves. This morning he is on a mission running from the back door to the front to the couch to look out the picture window. Our street is so very quiet, but for some reason they are rerouting traffic through it and we have had a steady stream of cars. Among Lucks favorite things: bark at people walking by, bark at the neighbors - especially the kids, and watch every car drive up the road. He is having a blast this morning. Right now watching his head it is like watching someone viewing the action at a tennis match - back and forth. 

Yes Luck will get plenty of ice cream. We actually switched to non-fat vanilla yogurt after the vet told me to increase his ice cream intake. He gets some with every meal. 

I think tonight we will probably have potato pancakes with applesauce to give him a special treat. If he hears me peel a potato, and yes he can hear that, he comes running from any room in the house. It is one of his favorite foods.

Tonight we will open up his presents. Thanks Aunt Marie and Grammie Paula. You both overdid it again. I will some pictures tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Happy 7th Birthday, Lucky!
> You are one awesome boy ...
> 
> You are your Daddy's pride ...
> ...


 Aww we love thus. It's. I true that we love you 

Happy birthday Lucky.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lucky! you are so sweet and special to everyone! we love you!

Well I had to laugh that you can hear Daddy peel a potato! It's your birthday so you should have an extra special day with lots of treats.

And how Lucky can you be watching all that traffic?? It's a perfect day, have fun!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCKY:sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lucky.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY 7TH BIRTHDAY LUCKY
Hope you have a great one lots of pancakes and lots and lots of ice cream.
Big hugs and Pooh kisses from Us!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:heart::smootch:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRECIOUS :wub:LUCKY:wub:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :wub:

Grammie, uncle Lorin and Maddie love you and your daddy. We hope daddy spoils you just right rotten:wub:​


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lucky!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucky, it is perfectly clear that you are one in a million! Such a lucky little guy to have so many people who love you & your dad. SM would not be the same w/out you. I raise my glass in a salute to you tonight---Happy, Happy Birthday again. Love Kitzi, Lisi & Sandi.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Happy Happy Birthday Lucky! :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The cake was beautiful, Glenda. Luck has coughed a few times today so we have a vet appointment for tomorrow afternoon. I have had the flu, pneumonia, and then a cold, all the last month. I hope he is not having an upper respiratory ailment. He seems perfectly comfortable otherwise and has been playing and eating and sleeping.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Happy Birthday, precious Lucky!*

I know you're going to be spoiled rotten by your Dad.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter, I knew you had not been feeling well, but had hoped you were all better. Sending prayers for both you and Luck.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lucy!!! And I hope that both of you will be feeling better very shortly!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynn that is so cute. It could very well that Luck developed an allergy to something flowering this time of year. He is sleeping so peacefully right now.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Big Boy. I know your Daddy will be spoiling you rotten all day long!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucks back to normal. He devoured his potato pancakes and his asparagus. Thanks everyone.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lucky


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

He seems to eat better than I do. Lucky ask for more ice cream its your birthday.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Birthday boy just out of the bath:








​Not exactly the ray of sunshine after his bath. He was mostly dried but I had not combed him out yet.

Thank you Aunt Marie and Grammie Paula. You two always outdo yourselves. Here are some picks of the presents he opened from them: 

The hut of elephants, blanket and the towel with his name on it is from Aunt Marie. The towel is so soft and he loves playing with those hide a toys. I love the color of the blanket. The red blanket is from an organization that donates a blanket to shelters for each purchased. The wrapping was incredible and look at his name spelled out in picture pieces!





























Grammie sent special treats and the most increate collection of fetch toys. Paula finds that most interesting and fun shaped toys, all so colorful and enticing. He loves them all. Paula you are so busy right now, thank you for taking the time to do this for us.






























Great birthday thanks everyone.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lucky! You certainly are well named - you are a very lucky boy and so loved by your Daddy and all of us on SM. That's quite a haul you have there. Enjoy your special day and your ice cream!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww. Luck looks so adorable in the pictures. I love his haircut. His hair is gorgeous ... it doesn't look wet to me.

Thank you for sharing the pictures of all the gifts. I love the little toys that Paula sent ... they are so cute. 

I am smiling looking at the letters I glued on one of Luck's presents. I glued them on *after *I tied the ribbons on the box ... thinking that the ribbons wouldn't look out of place and hide part of the birthday message. Now I can see some of the letters are spaced out too far apart. LOL And, oh it was so much fun gluing my fingers together every time I would try and glue another letter onto the wrapping paper. :HistericalSmiley:

I am happy that Luck enjoyed his birthday ... he is one very special little guy.:heart:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lucky!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCKY :aktion033:
We love you arty:
:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L...........love all the presies:woohoo2:

U...........undoubtly, spoiled:yahoo:

C...........can we all sing together "happy Birthday To You......":drinkup:

K...........kisses galore x 7:smootch:

Y...........yes, we are all celebrating your Birthday with a scoop of ice cream:clap:





.


----------

